# Need some cool video game ringtones



## beefymeatloaf420 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just got my new phone today, and was messing around with the ringtones.  I downloaded the Metal Gear Codec Ring Tone and set it on my friend's number.  Does anybody else have any good ones?


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 26, 2008)

FF7 victory theme is always good.


----------



## xanth (Dec 26, 2008)

My friend had "Still Alive" from Portal on his. Not the one with lyrics but the catchy version that plays on the radio in the beginning of the game.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 26, 2008)

Put a Phoenix Wright Cornered or Objection theme


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 26, 2008)

you know what would make an awesome ringtone, the sound from when you enter a battle on the first Pokemon games. DUNDUNDUDNDUNDUND DOOOO DOOO


----------



## Jax (Dec 26, 2008)

The "!" sound from the MGS games.


----------



## Kirby102 (Dec 26, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> you know what would make an awesome ringtone, the sound from when you enter a battle on the first Pokemon games. DUNDUNDUDNDUNDUND DOOOO DOOO


Dude that's my exact ringtone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and alarm clock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So when I set it to 6:00 AM... DUDNUDNDUNDUNDUND (and its the anime OST version of it too!)

And my MSG tone is the "!" from MGS series


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Dec 26, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks for the ideas.  I think I'll use them all really.  And I've been using the MGS one already.


----------



## The Teej (Dec 26, 2008)

Another good one is the "Duh duh duh duh!" Get Item tune from the Zelda Series. That's what I have as my text ringtone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose the main hyrule overworld tune is good as a main ringtone too.


----------



## apb407 (Dec 26, 2008)

What kind of phone carrier do you have? If you have Verizon i can get you free ringtones i do it all the time i dont know how to do it for other carriers though


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 26, 2008)

xanth said:
			
		

> My friend had "Still Alive" from Portal on his. Not the one with lyrics but the catchy version that plays on the radio in the beginning of the game.


That was my ringtone for a while.  One day my phone rang while the band was lining up to go to the football game, and someone was like... "WOOOOOW, you have the Portal song as your ringtone.." xP

Brawl songs are always good for ringtones, I've noticed.


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 26, 2008)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you link me to both please?


----------



## Law (Dec 26, 2008)

Mines set to "Rave On" from Killer7 at the moment, I usually change it every month or so though.


----------



## xoinx (Dec 26, 2008)

i personally feel megaman 2/3 have the best video game music ever...


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the alert music from Metal Gear on NES and the text the codec sound from MGS1.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got Abe's whistles from Oddworld as my message tone, yet to meet anyone who got the reference though


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Dec 28, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> Kirby102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pokemon: http://www.zedge.net/ringtones/373267/poke...theme-ringtone/
MGS: Can't fine the ! one, but you can find the codec basic ringing on google easily


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 28, 2008)

Is there an alternate place for sending ringtones to your phone free without opening a URL? I can't do that on a Motorola RAZR v3.


----------



## gblock247 (Dec 29, 2008)

Snoop Dogg's Dreamland
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds

Or Closer (Mario Remix) by NIN (and whoever remixed this originally)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys3oP7Ax6nM



			
				xoinx said:
			
		

> i personally feel megaman 2/3 have the best video game music ever...



This is really kick ass...Mega Man 2 Dr Wily Stage on Guitar!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKuzdxp0UM


----------



## VVoltz (May 29, 2010)

This is a good thread, considering I am currently using a Blackberry, and it let's you put a different sound for every notification.
So any good ideas beyond the obvious ones:

- Metal Gear Solid Codec Sound (Shinji and VVoltz's official ringtone)
- The "!" sound from MGS also
- Item Found from Zelda
- Mario Bross Coin sound (Good for text messages)
- Pacman death
- Dig-Dug Death
- Victory theme from any Final Fantasy
- Several Megaman songs

Any other ideas?


----------



## Gore (May 29, 2010)

The little sound when you begin a game on Metroid?
Or the saving sound (from super metroid)?
You may already have it but the sound when you challenge a megaman boss? (as in this sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Secret unlocked from Zelda


all I can think of atm


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 29, 2010)

I'm using the Steel Samurai ringtone from Phoenix Wright.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

I have the Rhythm Heaven theme as my ringtone.


----------



## Gore (May 29, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> I'm using the Steel Samurai ringtone from Phoenix Wright.


hah! I always used that on my old phone, I forgot completely about it when I switched phones though


----------



## heavyknight (May 30, 2010)

I use a couple of songs I 'made', currently set to Sonic Advanced 3's invincibility. Almost used a joke version of Dhaos' theme (still deciding on it)....ToP's GBA port has a few uses at least.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				VVoltz said:
			
		

> - Mario Bross Coin sound (Good for text messages)


lol..my brother has that set as his.


----------



## Exaltys (May 31, 2010)

Not a video game, but the Green Ranger's flute call.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 31, 2010)

phonezoo.com

zedge.net

You are welcome


----------



## George Dawes (May 31, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I've got Abe's whistles from Oddworld as my message tone, yet to meet anyone who got the reference though


Ancient post, but that is fantastic - I had never thought of doing that.

/goes to find oddworld disc to extract sound from.

Kens stage from Street Fighter 2 has always been one of my favourites - been an on/off ringtone now for nearly ten years, I take ages to answer just to hear it.  =]


----------



## Dr Pikachu (May 31, 2010)

gamma93 said:
			
		

> I just got my new phone today, and was messing around with the ringtones.  I downloaded the Metal Gear Codec Ring Tone and set it on my friend's number.  Does anybody else have any good ones?


go here. They almost every song you can think of. I think you have to pay.
http://playlist.com


----------



## mrfatso (May 31, 2010)

Confrontation from the edgeworth investigation game.


----------



## syko5150 (May 31, 2010)

everytime i get a text message i have the Dungeon music from The Legend of Zelda(lvl 1-8)


----------



## IanGraham (Jan 12, 2021)

Topic of you is very useful, thanks alot, you can *msonneries* to find


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 12, 2021)

IanGraham said:


> Topic of you is very useful, thanks alot



You should know the thread is 10 years old, don't revive old thread.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 13, 2021)

IanGraham said:


> Topic of you is very useful, thanks alot, you can *msonneries* to find


Jesus Christ, decade necrobump


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2021)

lol, best way I've found to make ringtones (made some of floyd in the past) is using audacity.  you can have an outro of descending volume for example and just trim the song you want to use.


----------

